# Large bump on head



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have a 20 week old female V who throughout today gotten a large bump on the back of her head. I’m not sure if it’s from last night playing rough with my parents puppy or if it’s something I should be concerned about. It’s slightly soft but doesn’t seem to bother her. I inserted some pictures, not sure if anyone else has experienced this with their V. Any advice would be appreciated, thank you in advance.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good chance she smacked it on something, and it's a hematoma.
As long as she's not in pain, and the swelling does not get larger. It should be fine. It can take a while for them to go away.


----------

